# Filter daily bets



## findbestbets (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi all!

Just launched a new site, findbestbets.com
The purpose of the site is to filter among all daily matches and categorize/present the bets with good potential for each category based on team statistics.

For example:

findbestbets.com/over2.5
This page shows all daily bets with good potential result of over 2.5 goals.

findbestbets.com/btts
This page shows all daily bets with good potential for both teams to score.

Check out the site. Maybe it can help you find a good bet or two  .


----------



## findbestbets (Feb 16, 2021)

Daily picks

Blackpool - Rochdale : *BTTS YES* @ 1.83





						Both teams to score
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				




Salford City - Barrow : *Salford City* @ 1.83





						Home winners
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				




Bristol Rovers - Portsmouth : *Portsmouth* @ 1.77





						Away winners
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				




Newport County - Exeter City : *U 2.5* @ 1.77





						Under 2.5
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com


----------



## findbestbets (Feb 17, 2021)

Lost Portsmouth & BTTS...

Lets try again today. 

Daily picks

KV Oostende - KRC Genk : *O 2.5* @ 1.69





						Over 2.5
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				




Waasland-Beveren - AS Eupen : *O 2.5 *@ 1.76





						Over 2.5
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				




Inverness CT - Queen of the South : *BTTS* @ 1.67





						Both teams to score
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com


----------



## findbestbets (Feb 18, 2021)

Daily picks

Apollon Smirnis - Lamia : *Under 2.5 @ 1.63*
https://findbestbets.com/under25

Sporting Braga - Roma : *Under 10.5 corners @ 1.49*
https://findbestbets.com/under105corners

Young Boys - Bayer Leverkusen : *BTTS @ 1.61*
https://findbestbets.com/btts

Royal Antwerp FC - Rangers : *Over 1.5 @ 1.40*
https://findbestbets.com/over15

Molde - Hoffenheim : *Over 1.5 Second half @ 1.87*
https://findbestbets.com/over15secondhalf


----------



## findbestbets (Feb 20, 2021)

Good day!

Made some updates to the following pages.






						Both teams to score
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				








						Over 1.5
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				








						Over 2.5
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				








						Over 3.5
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				








						Under 4.5
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				








						Under 3.5
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				








						Under 2.5
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				








						Over 1.5 1H
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				








						Under 1.5 1H
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				




- Added a total percent average for the last 10 matches.
- Sorting on the total percent average by highest average first.

Be sure to check it out, many matches today!


----------



## findbestbets (Feb 23, 2021)

New updates to the site, now showing form for last 7 matches in:






						Home winners
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				









						Away winners
					

Find daily best bets. We filter among daily bets and provide a selection of bets with high potential according to statistics.



					findbestbets.com
				






https://imgur.com/a/mRBaWB8


----------



## findbestbets (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi!

Even more bet potential filters added to the site.

Added:

Over 0.5 goals, https://findbestbets.com/over05
Over 0.5 goals first half, https://findbestbets.com/over05firsthalf
Over 0.5 goals second half, https://findbestbets.com/over05secondhalf
Over 7.5 corners, https://findbestbets.com/over75corners
Over 8.5 corners, https://findbestbets.com/over85corners

Some previews


----------

